# The usage of signs in documentation



## Maura Altschuler (Jul 11, 2012)

We all know that documentation can no longer use signs for diagnosis, example ( arrow up BS) for Diabetes.
Were may I find this documentation to share with those that disagree?

Thanks


----------



## sthibo (Jul 12, 2012)

*Coding Assignment based on up and down arrows*

You can find this documentation in the AHA Coding Clinic First Quarter of 2011.


----------



## Maura Altschuler (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

